# von sasbach auf die hornisgrinde!



## anacunt (28. Juli 2005)

hi !
kann mir jemand sagen wie man mit dem mtb am besten auf die hornisgrinde fährt?bitte um kleine wegbeschreibung!!!


----------



## Zims (28. Juli 2005)

Hy,

wie hättest du es gerne,

knackig und steil:
über Sasbachwalden, Horitt, Sodkopf, Breitenbrunnen, "Schlupf", Horngass und den Frauenweg am Schluß...

etwas länger dafür gemässigtere Steigungen: 
über Lauf, Glashütte, Stollenbachweg, Untersmatt, Richtung Ochsenstall, Querweg zur Teerauffahrt zur Hornisgrinde 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (29. Juli 2005)

danke du hast mir sehr geholfen!!!

mfg...


----------



## Schafschützer (6. August 2005)

@ Zims
Was bitteschön ist der Schlupf?


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Zims (7. August 2005)

Schlupf = Verbindungsweg zwischen Breitenbrunnen und B500, endet unterhalb der "Horngass". 

Gruß Stefan


----------

